# Does your 'tiel hold a grudge?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

No, I didn't do anything to hurt my bird. But I did clip his nails last evening. They were getting a bit long and getting caught in things. So I bundled him in a tea towel and carefully clipped the tips of his nails. I didn't cause any bleeding, but he was still quite upset with me. Afterward, I set him on top of his cage and gave him some treats in a dish. He wouldn't even look at them, but went down inside his cage and refused to come out for the rest of the evening! I finally covered him at his normal bedtime. This morning he was his normal cheery self.


----------



## Jeannepp (Aug 24, 2013)

LOL! All my birds hold grudges. They want you to feel bad and sorry for them and give them treats in order for them to forgive you!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

He was probably shocked at it and a bit annoyed.
Like Sam was annoyed when I misted him for the first time, he's trusting me again now though


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mine has held a HUGE grudge against my brother since December

He let her out of her cage while I was sick in bed. He then proceeded to open a closet to get some wrapping paper. I guess she got freaked out and panicked when she heard the wrapping paper and flew towards the window which had the shade open.

She was going to smack into the glass but my brother stuck out his hand and she hit that instead(hes been a hockey goalie for 18 years so I'm pretty sure he was doing some sort of glove move)

She got off the floor and then flew into all 4 walls. I ran into the room and found her next to a desk...for like a week she acted really off 

Shes fine and loves everyone but when my brothers around she hisses and flies around trying to avoid him. That happened 10 months ago

We refer to it as "the wrapping paper incident"


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Just a few moments ago, I feel my nan has scared my lil baby Sam beyond repairing their spotty relationship.
He was eating off my finger and enjoying his strut across the carpet and she kept making him jump
ON PURPOSE, with weird noises, I warned her not to do it but if she does it again, I will tell her off
She may be my nan but she should know better! He's only a baby birdy! She's scary enough to him
because the sound of her walking stick is scary, but she's just being a nasty..........person!
She doesn't do it to Bluebell, so I thought he'd be okay, I am working on making another room safe for him so
Sam doesn't have to be near her :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine are all pretty forgiving. I've toweled most of them to put them in carriers and such, or for nail trims, but they always get over it. I thought for sure I had lost Astrid's trust forever when I had to chase her around the cage with a towel -- she's very skittish and hates hands to begin with -- but she flew to my shoulder the next day. The worst grudge was held by Juju, when he was my only tiel. I has a friend over and ignored him for a whole night even though he was flock calling.  The next day he snubbed me for an hour.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, they absolutely hold grudges.

The thing I've been most surprised about having birds is how emotional they are. They get jealous, they hold grudges, they get angry, they get sad, they get happy...it's kind of incredible, actually, how many emotions are in their tiny little bodies.


----------

